# Which divas have a reputation for "getting around" in the locker room?



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

According to Carlito in this interview Kelly Kelly "gets passed around like a doobie" :lmao:

The rumors are always entertaining even though half of them probably aren't true lol, which divas have you heard about that have a reputation for getting around? feel free and add dudes too if you guys know of any


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No surprise about KK.

Melina probably as well.

Bella twins seem to be on the nutsack of every male celebrity that comes to RAW.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

When she first started Trish got around with management, there were many rumors. Same with Sunny.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I heard Melina has been around a few times along with Kelly. Not really sure who else. Actually wait, didn't Mickie James have a thing with Cena and Batista? Don't know if that one's true or not lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I heard Melina has been around a few times along with Kelly. Not really sure who else. Actually wait, didn't Mickie James have a thing with Cena and Batista? Don't know if that one's true or not lol.




She was definitely with Cena for a while. Not sure about Batista, although Mickie and Batista seem to hate each other these days.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

Most of them are just human cum dumpsters. This won't be hard to isolate who isn't.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not very surprised about Kelly Kelly as well.

I'm sorry I can't provide a source about this, but I can recall reading that Lita used to be a total 'doobie' before she got her big break. Apparently, she literally slept her way to the main roster. Then, of course, Matt Hardy happened. Again, you have to take this with a grain of salt, since it's just a rumor I read a few years ago.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> She was definitely with Cena for a while. Not sure about Batista, although Mickie and Batista seem to hate each other these days.


Wasn't the whole rumor that she got fired because she was annoying Batista? Or was it Cena? Gah, so much bloody nonsense lol.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Kelly I'm not sure cause I know she was with Test before he died.

Melina I want solid proof because the only person I know that she's been with is Batista and Nitro which is not that big a deal.

Doubt Maryse is cause she's been seeing Miz for I dont know how long.

Layla's with Cody while Michelle is married to Taker

High doubt Beth cause she's with Punk and definitely not Nattie cause she's been with Tyson for years.

I'll say Katilyn looks like she'd get around, I've always said she looked like a drunken slut you'd find at a frat party.

Also I've heard stories about Sunny, dont know if they're true or not.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*All of them. It's who they are around 90 percent of the time. Everyone needs a fuck buddy or twelve.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *All of them. It's who they are around 90 percent of the time. Everyone needs a fuck buddy or twelve.*





The WWE orgies must be epic. How have we not gotten a behind the scenes DVD on this issue yet? So much potential.




Starbuck said:


> Wasn't the whole rumor that she got fired because she was annoying Batista? Or was it Cena? Gah, so much bloody nonsense lol.




Cena said she is extremely beautiful but has relationship problems. She has had various problems with Batista though.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Wasn't the whole rumor that she got fired because she was annoying Batista? Or was it Cena? Gah, so much bloody nonsense lol.


You're thinking of Shelly Martinez who got fired for apparently annoying Batista.

Mickie was released because of some incident during the tour and it was rumored that she was also stalking Cena. I didnt even know those two were together, but I guess it kinda makes sense.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

definitely Awesome Kong


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

You hear it about all them

Doesn't mean it's true tho


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *All of them. It's who they are around 90 percent of the time. Everyone needs a fuck buddy or twelve.*


Molly wasn't. She was an exception.

People who over overexpress, overemphasize, their sexuality and behave like a flirt are always sluts. It's A rule. Same with ugly, insecure and fat chicks, they are just grateful and will fuck anything that moves.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

iBeaDom said:


> You're thinking of Shelly Martinez who got fired for apparently annoying Batista.
> 
> Mickie was released because of some incident during the tour and it was rumored that she was also stalking Cena. I didnt even know those two were together, but I guess it kinda makes sense.




She fought with Batista as well.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2010/0914/531848/mickie-james/

In light of the release of Mickie James from WWE last month, it is being noted that she had a few run-ins with Batista. Things apparently became so heated during Mickie's final months in WWE that Batista had threatened to quit unless Mickie was released. It is also being reported that The Undertaker had to step in to help calm Batista down.

Mickie and Batista apparently have a history with each other, as former WWE star Brian Kendrick stated during a shoot interview. According to Kendrick, a few years ago, Batista had printed out some nude photographs of Mickie and plastered them on the walls in the locker room after becoming agitated with her. Mickie herself has even considered the photographs "highly unsuitable" as she had threatened to sue any website who published them shortly after she made her WWE debut in 2005. The photos came to light due to Mickie's newfound fame.


http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/feed_news-15639-Problems_Between_Mickie_James_and_Batista.php


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> She fought with Batista as well.
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2010/0914/531848/mickie-james/
> ...


Wow, dick move by Batista.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It's like Real World or something..They all hook up..Even in a shoot, Bob Holly said none of them are marriage material for obvious reasons


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

honestly the only one that strikes me as anything other than a slut is Eve. She just seems like the only decent one. All the others minus a few exceptions seem like they'd get around


----------



## Dash Rendar (Apr 8, 2011)

Mae Young.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dash Rendar said:


> Mae Young.





She was banging guys in the locker rooms before many of our parents were even born.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder how much slutting Mickie was doing while she was engaged to Kenny Dykstra. Not that he cares. He got to fuck Mickie James despite being a midcarder with a cheerleader gimmick. Suck on that, Batista.


----------



## XrayZen (Mar 19, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> Wow, dick move by Batista.


Not really, did you see her pics ?
Her crotch looks about as appealing as a spoiled mayo jar.


----------



## Dash Rendar (Apr 8, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> She was banging guys in the locker rooms before many of our parents were even born.


Her and The Fabulous Kangaroos did their thing back in the day.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I'm sorry I can't provide a source about this, but I can recall reading that Lita used to be a total 'doobie' before she got her big break. Apparently, she literally slept her way to the main roster...


 Boy, I wish I was a WWE superstar... or El Dandy.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

XrayZen said:


> Not really, did you see her pics ?
> Her crotch looks about as appealing as a spoiled mayo jar.


Yeah I've heard the Arby's jokes, lol. But I'm sure she didnt want those pics posted up everywhere, then again she shouldnt have posed nude in the first place.


----------



## Dash Rendar (Apr 8, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> Yeah I've heard the Arby's jokes, lol. But I'm sure she didnt want those pics posted up everywhere, then again she shouldnt have posed nude in the first place.


Damn. Now I want some Arbys.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cynic said:


> I wonder how much slutting Mickie was doing while she was engaged to Kenny Dykstra. Not that he cares. He got to fuck Mickie James despite being a midcarder with a cheerleader gimmick. Suck on that, Batista.


Kenny Dykstra was engaged to Mickie James? Wasn't he like 14 or something? WTF lol. I'm so out of the loop with all this stuff.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

-Bellas look like they've sandwiched a few guys, or had 5-somes and been sandwiched.

-Stephanie McMahon had some of the "MACHO MADNESS, OOOOOooo YEEEAHHHHHHH" when she was younger. (Apparently.) And Test that time.

-Chyna has been around. Thats like smoking, well, thats just gay I guess, no offense, but Chyna is a man. (Don't google it, you'll thank me.)

-Lita was a whore apparently.

-Awesome Kong doesn't take no for an answer. (Fabricated that on the spot, seems believable though M I right?)

-Candice Michelle probably got around, I mean the fact that she had a title, while being absolutely talentless (on-screen at least) shows that something was up behind the curtains, and the pants. Some might say Alicia Fox's a little 2009 title reign was strange too. Maybe so, but Candice was in someones pants...probably Batistas.

-Batista was the lips that smoked most doobies. You didn't get on the roster, until Batista smoked you sweetheart.


----------



## Dash Rendar (Apr 8, 2011)

Brimstone-x said:


> I mean the fact that she had a title, while being absolutely talentless (on-screen at least)


Lol "on-screen."


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Brimstone-x said:


> -Bellas look like they've sandwiched a few guys, or had 5-somes and been sandwiched.
> 
> -Stephanie McMahon had some of the "MACHO MADNESS, OOOOOooo YEEEAHHHHHHH" when she was younger. (Apparently.) And Test that time.
> 
> ...


*I was lol up until this point, candice was actually decent it was after her injury when she started to tank.*


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ask HHH or Sean Waltman if Chyna is a Man.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

From what I've heard, Melina and Maryse definitely and Kelly Kelly seems to be going the same route. Don't know about any others though. Lita I wouldn't have believed but unfortunately the whole Edge/Matt Hardy situation gave me second thoughts but I won't judge based on rumours only.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

There seems to be a lot of ‘wrestling’ going on in the back. It’d be nice if they could keep the clothes on and wrestle a little... you know... in the ring.


----------



## XrayZen (Mar 19, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Lita I wouldn't have believed but unfortunately the whole Edge/Matt Hardy situation gave me second thoughts but I won't judge based on rumours only.


Any bitch that gets a tattoo on her lip has got to have skankish blood running through her veins.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I'm not very surprised about Kelly Kelly as well.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't provide a source about this, but I can recall reading that Lita used to be a total 'doobie' before she got her big break. Apparently, she literally slept her way to the main roster. Then, of course, Matt Hardy happened. Again, you have to take this with a grain of salt, since it's just a rumor I read a few years ago.


Yeah I heard that she slept her way through Mexico, getting guys to train her. I can't blame her though, I'd do as many Mexican chicks as I had to, if it meant I'd get free training and a break in the business.


----------



## SimplyAmazing23 (Jun 25, 2010)

There seems to be a fair bit of jealousy going on here lol. Anyway I don't see the big deal about it. If us guys can fuck around then the divas should be able to aswell without being judged. Not one of you guys would say no to any of them no matter how many guys went through them before you.

But yeah I have heard the rumours about Mickie and Kelly Kelly but 2 or 3 guys over a bit of a period doesn't make them a slut, it makes them a normal human being.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

SimplyAmazing23 said:


> There seems to be a fair bit of jealousy going on here lol. Anyway I don't see the big deal about it. If us guys can fuck around then the divas should be able to aswell without being judged. Not one of you guys would say no to any of them no matter how many guys went through them before you.
> 
> But yeah I have heard the rumours about Mickie and Kelly Kelly but 2 or 3 guys over a bit of a period doesn't make them a slut, it makes them a normal human being.


This isn't a sexist thing. This is about using sex in order to advance a career, which is generally frowned upon in most professions. I'd say the exact same thing if a bloke did the same thing just to make it big. It just so happens that there are more guys in WWE than women so it's the women who use themselves as a weapon of sorts. If it was women in the majority in WWE I'm sure we'd see blokes pulling the same tactic so back to my point. Sex itself is not a problem. Using it as a tool to get ahead in the business earns the right to be called a skank, male or female.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> This isn't a sexist thing. This is about using sex in order to advance a career, which is generally frowned upon in most professions. I'd say the exact same thing if a bloke did the same thing just to make it big. It just so happens that there are more guys in WWE than women so it's the women who use themselves as a weapon of sorts. If it was women in the majority in WWE I'm sure we'd see blokes pulling the same tactic so back to my point. Sex itself is not a problem. Using it as a tool to get ahead in the business earns the right to be called a skank, male or female.


Well, dudes sexing their way though the ranks can only spell _win _to me.


----------



## GreenHydra (Nov 24, 2010)

Some pretty scandalous claims in this thread


When it comes down to the way superstars carry themselves, I'm sure the guys in the WWE are much worse than the girls


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

With all these sluts Sin Cara can state his presence in the WWE dressing room, I bet he can show his luchador talents with the Divas.......


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> This isn't a sexist thing. This is about using sex in order to advance a career, which is generally frowned upon in most professions.* I'd say the exact same thing if a bloke did the same thing just to make it big.* It just so happens that there are more guys in WWE than women so it's the women who use themselves as a weapon of sorts. If it was women in the majority in WWE I'm sure we'd see blokes pulling the same tactic so back to my point. Sex itself is not a problem. Using it as a tool to get ahead in the business earns the right to be called a skank, male or female.


Errr yeah, 










hey there, how're you doing ?


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I believe that Kelly Kelly done been through at least 80 percent of the roster... But I'm not surprised at any of them being the ones "getting around lol"


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess the sluttiest one I hear about is Batista. I don't really know about the others.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

people are just name dropping every diva without any explanation...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pervis said:


> Errr yeah,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well Trips was bound to turn up here somewhere

but anyway any of the divas who knew Batista i think that was all of them


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

sickofcena said:


> people are just name dropping every diva without any explanation...


THIS


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Pervis said:


> Errr yeah,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tapping a billionaire heiress is a win in my books.


----------



## unionx (Apr 26, 2008)

Batista is probably the sluttiest person kicking around that locker room. He's had an affair with Melina, despite being married and theres been numerous reports of him dating divas. Same thing goes for CM Punk, but in his case, it just seems he dates women in the Wrestling business.

For Batista, his reputation has not gone unnoticed by the IWC. In many places, its somewhat of a running joke to mention Batista, whenever a new Diva is hired.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, there you have it. 

Total rumour that a woman is sleeping with someone higher up to get ahead = OMG, what a whore!
Triple H actually marrying into the McMahon family = WIN!

Um, who was it who said this wasn't about sexism?


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

fuckin sluts.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

If a Kelly Kelly sex tape came out of this ....my life would be complete


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

iirc kelly kelly gets whored around


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

so basically these are rumours after what you heard from a reporter who heard it from some guy who heard it from some guy in the lockeroom ?

there are some shocking attitudes towards women here


----------



## Malachristo (Apr 10, 2011)

LoL at the amount of sheer hypocrisy around here. When Melina fucks around she's a whore, when Roidtista and Punk do it - OMFG thoze guyz are such stud muffinz


----------

